# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Getting a full money refund on GW2

## Hsk

*I should include that this is common sense, but I personally wasn't aware you could get a refund for the game if your account has been banned, apparently you can.*
I decided since Arena.net is being extremely difficult with these bans, this would be a good idea for a guide. I can't take credit for this guide as I found this elsewhere from someone else who was permanently banned for the 21 karma norn weapon exploit. I believe this is an unlimited time deal, but it could be changed at any time.

This isn't confirmed as working personally by me, but if I don't get un-banned before Monday after appealing my ban last night, I'll be filing for a refund.

"If you pre-purchased Guild Wars 2 from buy.guildwars2.com and would like a refund, please provide the following information in your submission.

Your Guild Wars 2 purchase Order ID provided in the receipt of the purchase(s). (if available)
The e-mail address you used when making the purchase. (if available) OR If the payment was attempted by credit/debit card, please provide the last 4 digits of the credit/debit card used ONLY.
If the payment was attempted using PayPal®, the invoice ID or transaction ID from your PayPal® payment history for the transaction.
Your billing zip code or postal code."

Taken from their official website, the link is Guild Wars 2 Support | Purchases half way down the page click "What is your refund policy?"

The little proof I have that this works:

Refund accepted and processed: https://i.imgur.com/1pReL.png
Ban proof: https://i.imgur.com/3cx7Q.png
Support response on ban: https://i.imgur.com/T6TNf.png

It would appear that either NCSoft or Arena.net had a support phone number on their website at the time of the ban waves. Those that were quick got the number and called about either a refund or getting their bans lifted. Anet/NCSoft have since removed and/or disabled this phone line, meaning you have to sit and wait for them to respond in support. Meaning this perma ban that is supposed to be changed to 72 hours could take in excess of 7 days instead of previously mentioned 72 hours. Personally I have no faith that they're going to take the hours off the suspension that they take to respond to your ticket.

If I manage to acquire the phone number and give it a test, I'll update here. With how the ban hammer is coming down on first offenders for their mistake, I think this will get a bunch of use on this forum. Enjoy and like I previously said, I take no credit for discovering this, I just thought it would be useful here.

----------


## sysyphus

that's the same gm that messaged me. i hope they are paying him overtime, i'd like to start my 72 hour penalty asap lol

----------


## BaneW

Bug my ass, you forgetting to add 3 zero's isn't a bug.

----------


## Mumulica

I dont recall of this game being in beta test, payed beta test!!

50 euro to test the game! How odd!

----------


## Hsk

> Bug my ass, you forgetting to add 3 zero's isn't a bug.


I'm sorry but I don't understand your comment.

----------


## nixxor

> I'm sorry but I don't understand your comment.


He's saying that the weapons costing 21 karma instead of 35 000 karma isn't a bug.

----------


## morlin76

> He's saying that the weapons costing 21 karma instead of 35 000 karma isn't a bug.


I heard they didn't fix it yet.. : D StIll got ban so I cant check it : (

----------


## Hsk

> He's saying that the weapons costing 21 karma instead of 35 000 karma isn't a bug.


It was a bug. A bug exploit means you're exploiting a bug, they didn't intend for it to be 21 karma therefor it's a bug exploit. Did it deserve a perma ban? No, did it deserve a temp ban? Debatable.




> I heard they didn't fix it yet.. : D StIll got ban so I cant check it : (


It was fixed before the ban wave as far as I'm aware.

----------


## Tungsten

> I dont recall of this game being in beta test, payed beta test!!


"a defect or imperfection, as in a mechanical device, computer program, or plan"

That sure sounds like one to me.  :Wink:

----------


## Thunderballs

I'm going for my refund now ... trick is how to get one and keep your account.

I guess I need someone in accounts dept to have had a serious bender(that's a piss up (for my American cousins) - not some homosexual male love in) the night before he processes my claim and for me to provide some other poor bastards account details ...

I am going for mine because some tool of a GM decided to suspend me for 72 hours for discussing politics in map chat ......I didn't even say the word CXXt !

----------


## broco

I sent them a rant email 3 days ago about the support response to my ban and asking for a refund. got the usual copy and paste response after 12 hours and told they had credited 49.99 to my account after 24 hours. No hassle, no questions, easy as.

----------


## erestron

Hoping to get a refund aswell... Sent them my Mail a few hours ago, including all necessary information.

----------


## KiLL3rAs

is the same to D3 ... -.-

----------

